# My birth story :D **PIC ADDED**



## Dizzy321

Just while its fresh in my mind (and to show my little, big man off :flower:) name to follow, still trying to pick one :blush: 

Got home at lunch time today...Totally on cloud 9....had my big baby boy 20/01/12 9 long days late lol! at 3.47pm 10lbs 4.5oz! pushed him out with gas and air and morphine did not beg for the epidural like I thought I would! very painful but worth every single second 

20/01/12 ...waters broke at 5.30am in bed, the POP woke me up lol.......contractions started straight away which I was not expecting so I rang the hospital and they needed me to go down to check me over due to my previous section, so I had a bath and done my hair and got some fresh clothes on, contractions were quite regular but only lasting about 30 seconds, I took my time and went to the hospital around 11.00am, got checked over and was 3cms dilated and very soft....

I had to go on the monitor for half an hour to monitor baby, It was difficult to monitor so the midwife had to put a clip on the babys scalp to monitor, so I was quite immobile but did not have a choice, anyway, by this time the contractions were getting stronger and more regular so I got checked over again at 12 noon and was 4cms was quite happy with this I started having some gas & air at this point to take the edge of the pain (my bestest friend lol)

I had a morphine injection at around 2pm and carried on with the gas & air until around 3pm and they checked me again cause I had the strong urge to push and my body was baring down and wow I was 9cms!! I knew those contractions were strong lol!! soo pleased that I stuck to my decision not to have an epidural, very pleased with myself, I proved myself wrong!! :happydance:

The pain was immence at this point but my body took over and started pushing...ohhh the pain!! the midwifes explained that because they thought he might be a big boy the shoulders could get stuck and might have to help him out, but I knew he was coming out. I started pushing around 3.30pm and ouuuuch! but my gorgeous baby boy was born at 3.47pm and weighed 10lbs 4.5oz and 61cms long!! :O
So from 1st pain until delivery was 9hrs 30mins and from active labour around 3hrs! which I am over the moon with much quicker than my other two births which I was hoping for.

I feel soo lucky.... hes absolutally perfect and totally adorable (looks just like his big brother And sister)............pics to come! 

https://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd114/paula1985_2007/1450.jpg
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Maple Leaf

Congratulations. Looking forward to some pics and a name of course. Well done you!


----------



## 21Rach

Awww man so broody he is a stunner congrats on having the birth u wanted :) he's scrummy! x


----------



## QueenVic

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!* :flower::flower::flower:

So pleased for u he is GORGEOUS Paula!!! :hugs:

You did so well, I am ignoring the immense pain bit, hehe


----------



## mjsmith88

Congratulations he is gorgeous x


----------



## princess_vix

Big congrats Paula...So pleased for you :-D 

xx


----------



## helen1234

Awwwww what a lovely experience, hes gorgeous well done, cant wait to.hear his name x


----------



## Rees

Wow! Congratulations Paula :) He's adorable!!!


----------



## Laura85

*Congrats!!!*

He is absolutely gorgeous Paula, just like the other two!! (and you of course!!)

So, so proud of you!!!

Well done Momma!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


beautiful. :cloud9::cloud9:

xxxx


----------



## AimeeM

Aww bless he's gorgeous! Well done, what a weight he was! xx


----------



## sarah0108

Eeeee hes so cute!

Congrats paula xx


----------



## themaybaby

You baked him well! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Wallflower

Congratulations again! Just posted on your 'still here' thread but wondered if you had a name yet so came here too haha!

He is absolutely gorgeous & what a big lad! You've done so fab :happydance:

xxx


----------



## babyjan

Congrats :flow:


----------



## isil

61cm! wowee! He's just beautiful :flower: congratulations x


----------



## Stormynights

Congratulations! What a big boy! :hugs:


----------



## FEDup1981

WELL DONE YOU!!!! All that with no epidural. You coped so well because i know how worried you were. But you did just fab, and dare i say with an eye watering size baby!!!
LOL i can just imagine what you'd have been like if you had known his weight before hand! 
Really proud of you for sticking to what you wanted. And ur lil man is just gorgeous. Hes definitely like Jack for sure!

Enjoy him, the time goes way too quick!

Congratulations to you all! xx


----------



## FEDup1981

And 61 CM'S!!!!!! Just looked, Kate was 50.5cm. OMG how did u fit him in there, hes like a 3 month old!!!! Hes gonna be a big lad! x


----------



## tummymummy

Wow congratulations what a gorgeous little man he is!! ill be stalking for his name xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

FEDup1981 said:


> WELL DONE YOU!!!! All that with no epidural. You coped so well because i know how worried you were. But you did just fab, and dare i say with an eye watering size baby!!!
> LOL i can just imagine what you'd have been like if you had known his weight before hand!
> Really proud of you for sticking to what you wanted. And ur lil man is just gorgeous. Hes definitely like Jack for sure!
> 
> Enjoy him, the time goes way too quick!
> 
> Congratulations to you all! xx

thank you so much for being here for me to talk to in those final days, it was really good to have someone to tell my fears and excitement too, someone to listen & give good advice :hugs: 
I am proud of me too lol :happydance: not the wimp I thought I was :cloud9:
I knew he would be a big un :) he still looks tiny to us :cloud9:

He is a mini Jack for sure, even the midwife said he is lol 

I am enjoying every single second cause I know how fast it goes & I Already dont want him to grow up....no wonder some ladies have 15 kids.

thanks again Toyah xxx


----------



## FEDup1981

paula85 said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> WELL DONE YOU!!!! All that with no epidural. You coped so well because i know how worried you were. But you did just fab, and dare i say with an eye watering size baby!!!
> LOL i can just imagine what you'd have been like if you had known his weight before hand!
> Really proud of you for sticking to what you wanted. And ur lil man is just gorgeous. Hes definitely like Jack for sure!
> 
> Enjoy him, the time goes way too quick!
> 
> Congratulations to you all! xx
> 
> thank you so much for being here for me to talk to in those final days, it was really good to have someone to tell my fears and excitement too, someone to listen & give good advice :hugs:
> I am proud of me too lol :happydance: not the wimp I thought I was :cloud9:
> I knew he would be a big un :) he still looks tiny to us :cloud9:
> 
> He is a mini Jack for sure, even the midwife said he is lol
> 
> I am enjoying every single second cause I know how fast it goes & I Already dont want him to grow up....no wonder some ladies have 15 kids.
> 
> thanks again Toyah xxxClick to expand...

Aww thank you :hugs: My FB bestest!! x

BTW, did u have any growth scans?


----------



## Dizzy321

FEDup1981 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> WELL DONE YOU!!!! All that with no epidural. You coped so well because i know how worried you were. But you did just fab, and dare i say with an eye watering size baby!!!
> LOL i can just imagine what you'd have been like if you had known his weight before hand!
> Really proud of you for sticking to what you wanted. And ur lil man is just gorgeous. Hes definitely like Jack for sure!
> 
> Enjoy him, the time goes way too quick!
> 
> Congratulations to you all! xx
> 
> thank you so much for being here for me to talk to in those final days, it was really good to have someone to tell my fears and excitement too, someone to listen & give good advice :hugs:
> I am proud of me too lol :happydance: not the wimp I thought I was :cloud9:
> I knew he would be a big un :) he still looks tiny to us :cloud9:
> 
> He is a mini Jack for sure, even the midwife said he is lol
> 
> I am enjoying every single second cause I know how fast it goes & I Already dont want him to grow up....no wonder some ladies have 15 kids.
> 
> thanks again Toyah xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you :hugs: My FB bestest!! x
> 
> BTW, did u have any growth scans?Click to expand...

No, they were not concerned at all. I had a GTT and it was great, my bp & urine and everything were great all the way through my pregnancy. and even though Rosie was a big baby too they just said I pushed a 9lbs 3oz baby out so I can do it again :thumbup: I must have a big pelvis lol


----------



## toria_vin

Congrats Paula :) x x


----------



## FEDup1981

paula85 said:


> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FEDup1981 said:
> 
> 
> WELL DONE YOU!!!! All that with no epidural. You coped so well because i know how worried you were. But you did just fab, and dare i say with an eye watering size baby!!!
> LOL i can just imagine what you'd have been like if you had known his weight before hand!
> Really proud of you for sticking to what you wanted. And ur lil man is just gorgeous. Hes definitely like Jack for sure!
> 
> Enjoy him, the time goes way too quick!
> 
> Congratulations to you all! xx
> 
> thank you so much for being here for me to talk to in those final days, it was really good to have someone to tell my fears and excitement too, someone to listen & give good advice :hugs:
> I am proud of me too lol :happydance: not the wimp I thought I was :cloud9:
> I knew he would be a big un :) he still looks tiny to us :cloud9:
> 
> He is a mini Jack for sure, even the midwife said he is lol
> 
> I am enjoying every single second cause I know how fast it goes & I Already dont want him to grow up....no wonder some ladies have 15 kids.
> 
> thanks again Toyah xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you :hugs: My FB bestest!! x
> 
> BTW, did u have any growth scans?Click to expand...
> 
> No, they were not concerned at all. I had a GTT and it was great, my bp & urine and everything were great all the way through my pregnancy. and even though Rosie was a big baby too they just said I pushed a 9lbs 3oz baby out so I can do it again :thumbup: I must have a big pelvis lolClick to expand...

Gosh, here at Rotherham, if ur BMI is over 30 the you have to have a scan at 28wk and 36week. Thats how they picked up Kate was big at my 36wk scan and brought the indcution forward to 37wk. She'd have been heading towards 10lb if left i think. But obv i had gest diabetes. You just grow big babies! :baby:


----------



## rwhite

Wow he's so big and so tall, and just gorgeous :hugs: Well done!


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations. He's such a sweetie. Have you decided on a name for him. X


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

congratulations again sweetie , soooooooo pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank you everyone :) we are sooo happy :cloud9: 

And finally settled on his name, Charlie George 
Xxx


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations! He is so lovely! Great name too :flower:


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank you :flower:


----------



## ellismum

Ahhh he's gorgeous! Congratulations!
Xxx


----------



## Blah11

well done on the vbac hun!

hes so scrummy, looks just like rosie did but with less hair!


----------



## Dizzy321

Blah11 said:


> well done on the vbac hun!
> 
> hes so scrummy, looks just like rosie did but with less hair!

Aaaw thanks hun :D he's amazing x

Love your profile pic!


----------



## Justme

Huge congratulations!!!hes gorgeous x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Congratulations he is gorgeous x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats hun he is gorgeous :cloud9: x


----------



## DonnaBallona

congratulations!!!!! :cloud9:

you managed another natural birth-well done you! he is adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## Dizzy321

DonnaBallona said:


> congratulations!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> you managed another natural birth-well done you! he is adorable! :cloud9:

thank you :D 

as if your little man is almost 2 xx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congratulations! He is gorgeous!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Kimboowee

Congratulations Paula! He's a cutie!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, hes gorgeous x


----------



## WinterKage

Congratulations x x


----------



## happygal

congratulations hun, hes beautiful x


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks all :happydance: he is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## ames_x

Paula only just seen this, he is gorgeous huge congratulations hun! :cloud9: x


----------



## louise1302

aww well done hun gorgeous boy xxx


----------

